# OLD SKOOL BUILD???



## Rockhound (Oct 12, 2012)

I just got a new car and have been daydreaming of a system I've wanted to put together for some time, first off I don't compete, Like most of you I appreciate quality equipment. I want to run 4 10's or 12's dvc 4ohm subs, Really want to run PPI but am trying to keep the amp number to 2 or 3. so my whole system will consist of 2 sets of 2pc separates 5-1/4"s or 6.5"s with tweets and the boom in the trunk. I want to stay with PPI but what sub amp did they make that would rival the Orion HCCA 250? stable to 1/2 ohm? so I'm tore

do I run 2x HCCA 225's and a HCCA 250? 
or
do i run 1 PPI 4100 am and 2 PPI 2200am's?
or is there a single Sub amp I can run mono at 1/2 ohm that PPI built?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------

